# Which L plate for Canon 5DmkIII & Induro PHQ-3 tripod head?



## Antono Refa (Dec 16, 2016)

I'd like to buy an L plate for a Canon 5DmkIII. I'm using the Induro PHQ-3 tripod head (and happy with it), and might use the L plate with or without a grip.

Which one(s) is/are recommended?

Thanks!


----------



## slclick (Dec 16, 2016)

RRS and Kirk are both excellent.


----------



## Antono Refa (Dec 16, 2016)

Might be a stupid question, but...

If I want an L plate for a 5DmkIII from Really Right Stuff, do I buy just a "BGE11-LB: L-Plate for BG-E11 Grip", or do I need a "BGE11: Plate for BG-E11 Grip" as well? Is the later required for the first, or are each stand alone?


----------



## slclick (Dec 16, 2016)

Antono Refa said:


> Might be a stupid question, but...
> 
> If I want an L plate for a 5DmkIII from Really Right Stuff, do I buy just a "BGE11-LB: L-Plate for BG-E11 Grip", or do I need a "BGE11: Plate for BG-E11 Grip" as well? Is the later required for the first, or are each stand alone?



If you have a grip you need the $190 L Plate, if not then you need the $140


----------



## Antono Refa (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks!


----------

